# warre colony recently swarmed



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

I would feed them them light syrup 1-1, until the new queen situation is settled. The new brood will need pollen and if the forage force is gone, might be safe to add a small pollen patty. Biggest problem with pollen patties is the SHB love em and will ruin it to the point the bees will refuse to eat it so make the serving size small and check to see if the bees are eating it. If they don't want it, toss it. My chickens love it.

Hope this helps


----------



## skeeter0999 (May 14, 2016)

Thanks Neill. I went ahead and put the syrup in this afternoon and I will try the pollen patty. I have some soy flour and brewers yeast. Do you have favorite recipe? Where is Parthenon? I'm in Arkadelphia.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

We're in Newton County, northwest. I have used Mann lake pro. I just mix it with 2-1 syrup until its the consistency of sloppy peanut butter. There are a lot of recipes on the net but I haven't tried any of them. Put an ice cream scoop worth on a piece of wax paper on the top bars. They will start tossing out the paper when its gone.


----------



## skeeter0999 (May 14, 2016)

Thanks Neil. Supposed to be a warm day tomorrow, I will put a patty on top bar.


----------

